# scribus "aqua native"



## genemartin (22 Juillet 2005)

kevin walzer est en train de développer une version de scribus en aqua. 
*http://www.smallbizmac.com/*

Une version prerelease  peut être téléchargée à
http://aqua.scribus.net/
 
Une image de l'application tournant en aqua :

http://scribus.sourceforge.net/gallery/images/aqua1.jpg


----------



## genemartin (22 Juillet 2005)

erreur de ma part, ce n'est pas kevin walzer qui développe, c'est seulement une information sur son blog

l'annonce officielle  est à

http://www.scribus.org.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=100&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Juillet 2005)

c'est Andreas Vox (en bas de la page)


----------



## Zheng He (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un à réussi à faire fonctionner cette version aqua de scribus parce que sur mon ibook en 10.3 ça plante dès que j'essaie de taper du texte. C'est dommage parce qu'il m'a l'air bien ce logiciel  enfin c'est pas une version définitive alors ceci explique peut être cela....


----------



## avosmac (13 Août 2005)

ça fonctionne parfaitement à la rédaction d'avosmac.


----------



## Zheng He (13 Août 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> ça fonctionne parfaitement à la rédaction d'avosmac.



Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas, peut-être que je n'ai pas fait qq chose comme il fallait.
J'ai copié les 9 fichiers ****.framworks dans bibliothèque/framewoks, de même pour Ghostscript.frameworks et enfin l'application scribus dans Applications.
Ai-je oublié quelque chose ?


----------



## avosmac (13 Août 2005)

C'est aussi ce que nous avons :

Qt.framework
libjpeg.framework
Freetype.framework
liblcms.framework
libart.framework
libexpat.framework
Fontconfig2.framework
Ghostscript.framework
libpng.framework
libtiff.framework

placés dans notre propre bibliothèqe : avosmac/bibliothèque/frameworks


----------



## Zheng He (13 Août 2005)

J'ai "trifouillé" les préférences et maintenant ça marche. Pourquoi je ne sais pas trop.


----------

